# 3 weeks out



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

Starting to get that feeling!


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

snow goose fever is setting in! :beer:


----------



## waterfowlerUSA (Nov 6, 2011)

Give it another 14 days and the sleepless nights will begin because all you hear and see is snow geese in your mind!! :sniper:


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

:thumb: :beer: :sniper: :bop:


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

We need some snow


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

I CANT WAIT!


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

I can't wait to set decoys again


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

It will be nice to get out in the snow spread again!


----------



## PA Snow Hunter (May 18, 2011)

Yes, weve been hunting delaware, and PA a little, it is nice to get in the rig! Not seeing more than a few thousand, but the ones you do see are extremely eager to work... lots and lots of juvies!!


----------



## dndhomes (May 26, 2011)

finalizing callers, rotories, assembeling new socks hell yah!!!


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

Are we there yet


----------

